# Calling all Licensed Plumbers



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am urging every licensed Master, Journeyman and registered apprentice to change your avitar to the one I am using, and to post your license number under it. Lets make a statement that we are a united profession that cares about the future of the trade and the health and safety of the nation.

Thank you all


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

No,,,

I like mine. 
Thinking about getting it as a tattoo . 
HOWEVER I agree we need to show a fully mutual front !!

Cal


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Um, why?

I'm proud to be a plumber and an avatar doesn't make me prouder. What are we trying to say and to whom and why?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I have to explain it then you will probably never get the point.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Um, why?
> 
> I'm proud to be a plumber and an avatar doesn't make me prouder. What are we trying to say and to whom and why?


Your profile says general contractor and remodel contractor. do you have a plumbing license also?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

OOOHHHHH calling out a moderator!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Game on!:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Your profile says general contractor and remodel contractor. do you have a plumbing license also?


Come on bro. Are you serious?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=772&highlight=moderator


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Double A is a licensed plumber, if he was not he would not be allowed on here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I am still confused by the whole thread.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Your profile says general contractor and remodel contractor. do you have a plumbing license also?


Just like us, yes.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> If I have to explain it then you will probably never get the point.


 Oh , I get the point ,,,, I just don't agree with it .But , that's part of the reason we are here I suppose . 

Cal


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not calling anyone out. His public profile says GC and remodling contractor, nothing about licensed plumber. Just curious that's all.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Not calling anyone out. His public profile says GC and remodling contractor, nothing about licensed plumber. Just curious that's all.


He is a long standing member and moderator on Nathans other site, ct.com.
I am quite sure if Ron and Nathan vouch for him its cool.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You and Ron just don't want to give up the battling zoo show :laughing::laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

When your trade finally gets watered down enough by the acceptance of crap plumbing products and practices and through the efforts of unscrupulious distributors that sell to home owners along with the big box stores who are hell bent on convincing the entire general public that they can do it. When your plumbing and code review boards are manned by lawyers paid off by lobbiests for the wholesalers and you begin to see the code and your license that you worked so damned hard for slowly mean less and less. When you see that everyone elses pay scale is growing while plumbers are stagnating ( $ 44,000 average yearly pay) When you open your eyes and see that the one organization that is supposed to support the plumbing profession is more interested in selling code books and being wined and dined by the manufacturers then maybe you will begin to see my point. Until then, keep your head burried in the sand, maybe it will all go away. As for me. I'm old enough now to where it doesn't really matter where the trade goes. But that will not keep me from standing up for a profession that has been my live and living for 36 years.

I'm tired of putting up with crap from Contractors and homeowners.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Not calling anyone out. His public profile says GC and remodling contractor, nothing about licensed plumber. Just curious that's all.


You sure that's all it's says?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

nh, I understand where you're going with this and although I have to figure out how the avatar thing works, let me at least do this...


Patrick J Follo, Managing Partner, Owner
R. Follo and Sons Plumbing, LLC.


CT. Lic.# PLM0281733-P1 Plumbing Contractor
HTG0394553-S5 Hydronic and Steam Heating Contractor

I've worked extremely hard for these numbers and I'm very proud to display them:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Your profile says general contractor and remodel contractor. do you have a plumbing license also?


Yes, I do. Take a look here at this post. That is about as personal and deep as I get on a public forum.

I don't post my identity on the internet for my clients to draw conclusions from. Politics is for politicians, citizen action is for citizens, business is for business people and plumbing and remodeling are for the professionals that work in those fields full time and have the education and experience to do them properly. 

I now am in the remodeling business because of what I learned from plumbing. That is, if you take care of your client's needs and attend to their wishes, they will remain loyal to you and money will cease to be their basis of judgment of fair and ethical treatment by trades and crafts people.

I have taught plumbing apprentices at a joint apprenticeship committee (the local oversight groups within our state. All plumbing training is done under the purview of a committee of master plumbers. There are 6 or more in central Arkansas alone) for several years. 

I have attended code change meetings and opposed the adoption of the IPC in our state, as well as the adoption of CPVC for use withing the building perimeter for other than DWV systems. I support and defend licensing requirements in our state and have worked to maintain those requirements. 

I mentor and consult for several small businesses in my area, most of which are plumbing and hvac companies. I have been published in national trade magazines and am a member of several national plumbing and service plumbing organizations. 

But, I'm still confused as to what this has to do with my avatar.

I'm also confused as to that my avatar has to do with my plumbing license. 

As a plumber, putting up with crap from contractors and home owners was my bread and butter. They were my clients. As for our trade being watered down, that is true of all trades as the proliferation of information available on the internet grows, so will the idea that everything is much more simple than it really is. 

Things change. We adapt or we die. Just ask the buggy whip manufacturers of the 1890s. 

Please forgive me if I do not feel the need to be evangelical about my love of plumbing. Yes, I'm upset and bothered by the same things you are, but I work with my local and state authorities to enforce the laws we have on the books now and to keep those laws that, in my opinion, will do more harm than good off the books.

I'm sorry if I will not polarize my position because of my trade, past or present. The only thing I will become polar over is manners. I'm intolerant of people doubting my intelligence, compassion, insight or commitment because I do not see things in the same light as they, or do not hold the same things at the same level of importance as they. 

I take my role as a moderator on this forum and on Contractortalk just as seriously as I take my roles in the real world. I have a commitment to the mission statements of these two forums that is just as important to me as my other commitments. 

I find the whole idea of the "you're either with us, or against" mentality insulting, personally. Life is filled with gray areas and doubt. I refuse to be judged or labeled because I can see the black, white, and gray of a situation and remain unwilling to take up arms in a battle of words to fight for a cause.

I do however, respect that you are. Just don't expect me to raise my fist toward your pulpit and shout, "Amen" and "Testify, Brother". I have other fish to fry.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I am urging every licensed Master, Journeyman and registered apprentice to change your avitar to the one I am using, and to post your license number under it. Lets make a statement that we are a united profession that cares about the future of the trade and the health and safety of the nation.
> 
> Thank you all


I agree with the concept of your thought but would rather not put too much info out there because of what I do. This is suppose to be a pros only site but the truth is there really is no verification of who is and is not licensed. Many of us remember Devine Plumbing from other sites. We all thought he was legit until he was offended by a anti non-licensed plumber rant. As it turned out he has 15-years in business, is a knowledgeable guy yet never even got a Journeyman's card. No insurance no license and no accountability and we are all competing against him.

Mark


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Very well said!:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I can prove I'm licensed, online link just a click away or copy my card to post a picture. Who else can do the same?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Podted my plumbing and gas tickets in my pictures. Not a great pic because it was a scan while they were still in the glass. But I was in a hurry


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Online record. CE Required will be at 8 hrs soon.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Yes, I do. Take a look here at this post. That is about as personal and deep as I get on a public forum.
> 
> I don't post my identity on the internet for my clients to draw conclusions from. Politics is for politicians, citizen action is for citizens, business is for business people and plumbing and remodeling are for the professionals that work in those fields full time and have the education and experience to do them properly.
> 
> ...


I agree fully with this stance and maintain my anonymity on line in forums.
What I say and do on my time is mine and mine alone.
Today you read of college kids graduating college and entering the job market only to be blackballed by prospective employers because of their blogging or party pictures on facebook.
What I have for opinions are mine and mine alone and are not subject to a customer, competitor, employer, or, co-worker review.

Hi I'm Redwood and I'm a plumber from Connecticut!
Thats all anyone needs to know!

For those of you that know me I have opinions and let loose when I please...
I have brawled in forums when exposing Hack suggestions.
There's all kinds of nut jobs out there and I have met a few on line...
I'll keep the meeting on line thanks!
A on line nut job calling my house, showing up on my doorstep or, at my workplace... No Thanks!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

first off, thank you Double A. I was not trying to antagonize you, I just did not see plumber in your profile. What you have done and are doing in your state to be involved in plumbing issues is commendable. I myself have been involve on code commitees and with the plumbers board for years, and I also teach 2nd and 3rd year apprentice program. I have been in this game for a long time. Long enough to see things I don't like seeing. And the most disturbing trend that I have seen in the past few years is the slow decay of the plumbing profession. The causes are many and I have listed them ad nauseum. But most of you see the same things also. Problem is most of us as so busy running our businesses that we don't have time to do anything about it. If the younger guys don't start doing something to turn these trends around their jobs will be gone within 20 years.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

As far as posting your license number is concerned. If you are really troubled by the notion then you should not do it. However, my state requires me to post my license on all advertising materials including the trucks and vans. That includes web pages also. I've had my license number posted for years now, nobody has ever looked me up. (well maybe they have but they have not bothered me)


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*License*

Here in my State Indiana we are suppose to post our Contractor # on all forms of advertisement. (truck/van, Business cards, Web pages, yard signs, and paper adds) But every day I go to the PLUMNBING supply house and I usually count 2-5 trucks there with NO PC # on there truck. So I called the board to see if there is a new rule? Of course there isn't, So I ask them what about coming down to the supply house and follow these chumps to where they are working (probably on someone else house) and fine them to the max. 

A the beginning of the year I worked for this company (we'll call it X) 
X had 22 mexicans with no green card or right to be here doing plumbing for them as subs. (none of them had an license) I called the State on company X to get them to stop using the illegals. Well neather the less the VP of company X had a meeting and goes, I know some one in this room called the board! You can call them as much as you like! The owner of this company is friends with the head guy on the board. We took them out to dinner and lined there pockets with some cash. So now they are going to look the other way now. (so I quit 3 days later)

After a few months stewing over this I called the main guy on the board and question him about taking look the other way money. He goes I surely did not and if anyone else on our staff did it would be dismissal of there employement. (like the guy is going to say YES I DID!)

SO WHAT IS THE POINT IF THESE BOARD PEOPLE WON'T DO THERE JOB RIGHT?

Now that I'm  off about this again I need to go for a walk!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

nd in every state in the union these very same things go on each and every day. The plumbers boards will say they don't have the money or resources to do much about it. Yet year after year your license fees go up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> nd in every state in the union these very same things go on each and every day. The plumbers boards will say they don't have the money or resources to do much about it. Yet year after year your license fees go up.


Heck our former governor's Federal Inmate number was #15623-014:laughing:
10 months at Federal Correctional Institution, Loretto (FCI Loretto) Pennsylvania.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> A the beginning of the year I worked for this company (we'll call it X)
> X had 22 mexicans with no green card or right to be here doing plumbing for them as subs. (none of them had an license) I called the State on company X to get them to stop using the illegals. Well neather the less the VP of company X had a meeting and goes, I know some one in this room called the board! You can call them as much as you like! The owner of this company is friends with the head guy on the board. We took them out to dinner and lined there pockets with some cash. So now they are going to look the other way now. (so I quit 3 days later)


The illegal thing is horrible here in NY. It's not uncommon we have to call owners of other companies (carpenters, electricians, HVAC, etc) and make them come to the job to go over things together because literally not one of their guys speak English. To be fair not all of the employees are illegal but it's about 50% and some of them do speak English or at least some English.
They hang out on one of a few certain street corners in the mornings to be picked up. Landscapers and contractors will pick them up to use as cheap labor, they get $80-$100 cash for an eight to ten hour day. If they're lucky they will land a job for the same amount of money. What most homeowners don't know is they are liable should anything happen to one of these guys on their property, not the buisness owner. Go Google it, people have lost their homes after being sued by someone a contractor was paying "off the books". When I had my roof done I demanded to see proof of residency from everyone there and made the contractor send a could guys who couldn't produce it off the job.
The government refuses to do anything about it because of the bleeding heart liberals. 
Our former governor wanted to give all the illegal immigrants drivers licenses. 
Bank of America will now give illegal immigrants bank accounts. 
The IRS will file a tax return from an illegal immigrant.
Those corners I said they stand on before, some towns are actually building shelters with bathrooms and beanchs for them to wait.
They go to the emergency room any time they get sick because the ER can not legally turn anyone away. The ER here is always packed with illegals going for something they should be going to a regular doctor for. Then they skip out on the bill and drive up health care costs for everyone. 
One of the guys at work has a "baby momma" who is illegal. She just had a baby all expenses paid, free exams, free ultrasound and free delivery. Their was a problem and the baby stayed at the hospital two days for free. They intentionally didn't get married or put him on the birth certificate because then they couldn't get all the benefits for nothing. Had someone had to pay for it, it would have been at least $15,000. That's all coming from the taxpayers now. 
Schools are overcrowded and they need to expand. We can't because the county has a 100 million dollar budget deficit. They are increasing our property taxes yet again to pay for the schools. If we didn't have to spend millions on an ESL program and millions on having translators and everything in two languages we could close that gap a little. If we didn't have all these people willing to live two or three families to an apartment with incomes well below the poverty line we wouldn't have this problem. 
We are eating ourselves out from the inside trying to help others without helping ourselves first.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Marlin...That was beautiful. A rant to end all rant's. Thank you.

Hope you didn't bust a vein or anything. might be a good time now to reach for a cold one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

New guy question- I am a licensed plumber, I was a plumber long before remodeling and other adventures came into my life. 

What do we define is a professional plumber? In other words who is welcome and who is not?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I am urging every licensed Master, Journeyman and registered apprentice to change your avitar to the one I am using, and to post your license number under it. Lets make a statement that we are a united profession that cares about the future of the trade and the health and safety of the nation.
> 
> Thank you all


I am calling on everybody to change their avatar to mine...because my daughter is WAY cuter than than ugly f*cking plumber in NHmaster's stupid avatar.:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

service guy said:


> I am calling on everybody to change their avatar to mine...because my daughter is WAY cuter than than ugly f*cking plumber in NHmaster's stupid avatar.:laughing:


I don't care who you are, that's funny!:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

service guy said:


> I am calling on everybody to change their avatar to mine...because my daughter is WAY cuter than than ugly f*cking plumber in NHmaster's stupid avatar.:laughing:


:laughing: that is funny


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Its been awhile, I have been busy as hell, and having computer problems. I have resolved the computer problems and its GOOD TO BE BACK! You guys are awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

This is why I love plumbing and plumbers. No matter how much we fuss and fight, at the end of the day we know that its our families that we do it for. We work in miserable conditions and endure insults to our trade, but shrug it off as unimportant. 

We know what is important to us and the people that really matter. I try to stay on an even keel all the time, because I don't like the thought of sending someone home to their loved ones in a bad mood just because I had a bad day. 

They should reap the fruits of our labor, not pay for them.

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

She is a cute one, I'll give you that. Getting much sleep lately? And hey, remember to WASH YOUR STINKY HANDS before you pick her up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> I am calling on everybody to change their avatar to mine...because my daughter is WAY cuter than than ugly f*cking plumber in NHmaster's stupid avatar.:laughing:


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

So it's official ,,,,, We are all changing our pics to Carl's daughter ???

GOOD ,,, I HATE that F**KING Monkey and Cat !!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> So it's official ,,,,, We are all changing our pics to Carl's daughter ???
> 
> GOOD ,,, I HATE that F**KING Monkey and Cat !!!


Don't piss off the cat. :laughing:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Don't piss off the cat. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't piss off the cat!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Don't piss off the cat. :laughing:


Damn, that looks like Chucky's cat!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Now THAT is a cool avatar. Rambo-cat. :lol:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like Ron is planning on taking over the world, but he forgot about this!

Remember the movie "Planet of the Apes"?
It was no movie!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think there all cool pictures.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Don't piss off the cat!


Thanks Redwood, you found one of the weapons of mass destruction, and the evil dictator behind them. I will scratch it off (pardon the pun) my list of things that baffle me.:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the Hitler cat belongs to my ex wife.


----------

